# Terminal freezing problems [solved]

## pizzach

On my EeePC given enough time the terminal windows will Freeze when running gnome and I will become unable to switch to a virtual terminal with ctrl-alt-#.  I think the problem might be the ethernet driver or the acpi driver, but I am not sure how to make sure.

For a while, the problem seemed to fix itself when I compiled both as modules.  But lately nice I started using the ethernet port again instead of wireless, it seem to be happening fairly often.  Particularly after coming out of sleep/hibernate.

/var/log/pm-suspend.log doesn't give much information so I am not sure where to start.  Can someone give me some pointers?Last edited by pizzach on Wed Mar 10, 2010 12:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rexilion

Perhaps you can check /var/log/messages for any oopses or warnings, which log manager are you using?

Btw, I also had these weird lock-ups, what solved it for me was to recompile the kernel with:

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE=y (it's under 'Kernel hacking' -> 'IO delay type (no port-IO delay)')

----------

## pizzach

Thanks Rexilion, but no dice.  I have started making sure to do "modprobe -r atl1c" to unload the module and my system seems to consistantly become much more stable.  I think it might be a bug in the driver.

----------

## pizzach

It looks like this issue here: http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=126487504823356&w=2

I just don't know how to fix it other than waiting for the next gentoo kernel :-/

----------

## Rexilion

You can download the patch here:

http://lkml.org/lkml/diff/2010/1/26/455/1

The changes are not that much intrusive, it is for stable 2.6.32 (which is not far of!). You could also apply it to 2.6.31 (why go through the pain of waiting?).

 :Smile: 

----------

## pizzach

Thanks, Rexilion.  I really appreciate the help.

----------

